# Cramerotti Columbus SL



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Check out this nice frame  

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=260052877204&rd=1&rd=1


----------

